# List of handy Spanish words, please?



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

I seem to remember that someone very kindly made a translation list of handy German "motorhoming" words (including some that might not have found their way into a dictionary).

Could some kind bi-lingual person do the same with a list of Spanish camping/motorhoming words, please?

One word I've come across that is unable to be translated, is "*pernoctation*" - excuse my ignorance but I'm assuming that this is a "charge per night" or similar, yes?

I've been practicing my Spanish, but the video course I took was mainly English! All I ever learnt was "Hasta la vista, Baby".... (some vaguely-familiar big feller was the teacher!)

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

BarryandSue said:


> One word I've come across that is unable to be translated, is "*pernoctation*" - excuse my ignorance but I'm assuming that this is a "charge per night" or similar, yes?


Hi Barry

The reason that you cannot find the translation of pernoctation is that it is an english word and it means "the act of spending the night" or "staying in one place all night".... :wink:

Mike


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

per diem daily or 'per day' usually referring to travel expense

That terminology 'Per Noctation' is not familiar to me, however 'de noche' roughly translates to at or by night.

Regards M&D


----------



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

Not in any of the dictionaries that I looked at Mike! But thanks!

I'll recommend you to the staff of the Collins Complete, the Oxford Online Dictionary, Cambridge Advanced Online Dictionary, and it was at that point that I gave up! They certainly need you on their staff! 

And thanks M&D.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi again Barry

here are a few phrase

Do you have room for a motorcaravan?
Tiene un sitio para una caravana del motor?


We would like to stay three nights.
Quisiéramos permanecer tres noches.

We would like to stay until next Sunday.
Queremos quedarnos hasta el proximo sabado.

Where's the toilet/shower block?
Dónde estan los servicios/ las duchas?

Where are the dustbins?
Dónde estan los cubos de basura?

Is there a shop on the camp site?
Hay tiendas en el camping?

Where can I get bottles of Camping Gaz?
Dónde puedo obtener una bombona de gas butano?

Is there an electric connection for our motor caravan?
Hay tomas de corriente eléctrica para el caravana del motor?


Mike


----------



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

That's fantastic, thanks, Mike. Just what I had in mind as what's needed.


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

YEEBA YEEBA AN-DE-LE AN-DE-LE I remember hearing a lot when I used to watch cartoons. 8)


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

caravan del motor ?
much easier ' autocaravana'

saluti, eddied


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi eddied

sorry about that ......I was making that bit up as I went along....with a little help from a translation site :lol: 

But now we have found someone with real Spanish can we persuade you to make up a few more phrases?

mike

P.S. to Pusser

That comes from that song "on the Road to Andalay" doesn't it? as sung by Speedy Gonzales :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Well I do think Spykal that when in a foreign counry you should make every effort to speak in their language. Thus when going through Spanish customs I use YEEBA YEEBA AN-DE-LE AN-DE-LE to answer all manner of questions.

I expect some Brits simply cannot be bothered to make the effort but that's certainly not me. 8)


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

VOLUME UP, refresh to repeat

Pusser,

I agree totally that the bottom line is that it is important to TRY to speak the local language; accurate vocabulary, pronunciation and grammar is far less important.

Nevertheless, I do try to brush up before a trip, so you might like to practice this to create a better impression.
[stream:39d44d7bbd]http://homepage.ntlworld.com/daburleigh/speedy.wav[/stream:39d44d7bbd]

Dave


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

:lol: Here is my favourite ones:-

Cuánto si yo pago dinero en efectivo

Bese mi Culo


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Brill      I am going to practice the accent for when I next go to Spain. I just know Spanish customs are going to be really impressed.


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

I thought that you merely have to speak louder and they would understand you eventually :lol: 

This is the english way is it not, as was demonstrated to me by a gentleman in barcelona station when he couldn,t find the right turnstile to go through to get to the platform, very entertaining, and it worked, which pleased me as i was having the same problem.

I then overheard him complaining to his companion about the inability of the spanish officials to speak english. No wonder they all love us :lol: 

Olley


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Pusser,

If they lock you up, belt them with NUMA NUMA and they'll accept a plea of insanity.

Dave


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Dave

What format is this on? I can't play it ..


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

I have been locked up in quite a few countries from time to time although so far not in Spain. Gibraltar of course.

Any way I think we have greatly assisted Barry and Sue with their problem and I expect they will be on here soon to thank us.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Jim,

It's just a wav file embedded in the reply using the stream tags (loudspeaker icon above the reply white box).
Try this link direct or right-click/ save as target etc.:
http://homepage.ntlworld.com/daburleigh/speedy.wav

Which is also a good cue to check if Wile has seen this post:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-9068-60.html
which also now has an embedded audio clip.

Dave


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Thanks Dave

That works,!! it's Quick Time format which is the Mac format.. odd it wouldn't play from the embedded player :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Cheers 

Jim


----------



## 95748 (Jul 16, 2005)

*Speaking the lingo*

The bit about speaking louder is oh so true, I am so embarrassed when I hear Brits speaking slow and loud thinking that it will make them understood my favorite was in a bar a few weeks ago when a Brit said "I want a ****** WINEO and a BEERO" and could not understand when the young girl just stood and stared he then became quite rude I butted in and told him that she could not understand and he said well I asked in Spanish!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I told him that I knew the girl and she was Bulgarian and spoke 5 languages very well but had no idea what he was on about he then stormed off.

It was because of this that next week i start a 3 times aweek intensive Spanish course as it felt to much like looking in the mirror as I watched this guy.

The girl teaching me is English born but has lived here 17yrs and is married to a Spanish guy, she has said that if you guys want to send any phrases in about motorhomes she will do her best to translate and i can post them in the tutorials or wherever they go.

so get sending I will get them done asap.

Pedro alias cephas alias Peter


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

8O The only problem with learning to speak Spanish is the following:-
When you go into a local village and say 'Hola', they say 'Buenas' when you say 'Buenas' they say 'Bon Dio' when you say 'Bon Dio' they say 'Hola' . :lol:


----------



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

Blimey!

Just logged on, opened up this thread, and I nearly threw my tea all over me! 8O 

"It's that bloody Speedy Gonzales behind me!" I thought.

Nice one, folks!

I now know 1000% more Spanish than I did last night.

JSW - it's no use displaying a lot of Spanish when there's no translation! I mean, I could be asking a gentleman for his daughter's hand in marriage, when all I want is an onion, or the local loo, or nearest flip-flop shop, or... :wink:


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

Sorry Barry. Any translation you require? Just post it and someone will give you an answer ASP. :wink:


----------



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

That's a point. 

What's the Spanish for "Numa Numa", and
"My esteemed friend, Pusser, is a world-renowned expert on the traditional folk tune 'Numa Numa' and may he perform it for you now?" 8O 

Oh, and what's the Spanish for "Amigo..."


----------



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

"Kiss my donkey" JSW??? Strange habits, these Spanish...


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

:lol: No Ass. :lol:


----------



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

Er, yes, JSW....

I've got the hang of "Spanish" - easy-peasy!

eg "Can I camp here?" = "La extremidad de mi lengüeta se ampliaría por todo el mundo, si las antigüedades chinas exhibieron sensibilidad y la agresión."

Simple, huh?


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

¿Mi amigo estimado, Pusser, está un experto mundo-renombrado en la melodía pariente tradicional ' Numa Numa' y puede realizarlo él ahora para usted?


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

8O Que:-

The extremity of my fluke would be enlarged all over the world, if the Chinese antiques exhibited sensibility and the aggression


----------



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

There are some jokes flying around here, JSW, and I'm not sure you're picking them up! :wink:


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

Must be one of my Thicko Spanisho days. :lol:


----------

